# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΜΙΑ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΠΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΕΤΣΙ. ΔΕΝ  ΤΑ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ

## mariost

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΡΠΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΕΤΣΙ. Δ Ε Ν ΤΑ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ . ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ  ΣΤΟ  ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ..https://youtu.be/kQU9VW9zTmk

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει τί σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά που ποστάρεις, σε ένα forum επισκευών συσκευών.
Εχεις έρθει να ρωτήσεις κάτι σχετικα με μια βλάβη/επισκευή; Εχεις έρθει να προσφέρεις μια βοήεθια σε κάποιον άλλο, σχετικά με μια βλάβη/επισκευή; Οχι και Οχι, απ'όσο θυμάμαι.
Εχεις έρθει να προβάλεις την εφευρετικότητά σου, και να πάρειςε επισκεψιμότητα στο εσυσωλήνα, ακόμη και με αμισβητούμενης ηθικής και νομιμότητας κατασκευές; Ναι, σίγουρα!
Τελικά, είμαι ο μόνος με την απορία;;;

----------

chipakos-original (05-06-18), ΗΝ1984 (04-06-18), georgis (05-06-18), kioan (04-06-18), kostas stathopoulos (04-06-18), NEOMELOS (04-06-18), SW1JRT (05-06-18), tipos (04-06-18)

----------


## kioan

Και ο βανδαλισμός ξένης περιουσίας (καρότσια super market) συνεχίζεται...

----------


## andyferraristi

> Και ο βανδαλισμός ξένης περιουσίας (καρότσια super market) συνεχίζεται...


Περίσσεψε από τα ροδάκια στο προηγούμενο video ...

----------


## SW1JRT

*Μήπως θέλεις να σου τραβήξουμε καμιά καταγγελία στο δασαρχείο, να πληρώσεις μερικά χιλιάρικα, να μάθεις να μην πειράζεις την πανίδα της περιοχής ??*

----------

mikemtb73 (23-06-18)

----------

